# Mixed reviews



## Hand Sword (Dec 8, 2010)

Sylvester Stallone's "Rocky Balboa" has been voted into the boxing hall of fame along with Mike Tyson and Julio Ceasar Chavez. So far, the discussion for and against an actor who has not fought at all getting into this hall of fame has been 50/50. What are your thoughts? Like it? Dislike it? Irrelevant?


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't think fictional characters should be in a sports hall of fame.  It's a big snub to the actual athletes and fighters that get in there IMHO.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 13, 2010)

It's bullcrap.

Fictional characters don't deserve this.

This smells of publicity stunt.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## elder999 (Dec 13, 2010)

lklawson said:


> It's bullcrap.
> 
> Fictional characters don't deserve this.
> 
> ...


 

Sylvester Stallone is being inducted for writing the screenplay, and for his contribution to boxing-for many kids at the time (like, around my age at the time...15)the movie was an inspiration to box. The Hall of Fame has a category for non-participants, and I imagine that's where "Rocky" will wind up.....


----------



## Skpotamus (Dec 14, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Sylvester Stallone is being inducted for writing the screenplay, and for his contribution to boxing-for many kids at the time (like, around my age at the time...15)the movie was an inspiration to box. The Hall of Fame has a category for non-participants, and I imagine that's where "Rocky" will wind up.....



If it's Stallone getting put into a non participant category for the good PR, then that wouldn't bother me.  If it's a fictional character, I'd be pissed.


----------



## Danny T (Dec 19, 2010)

Hand Sword said:


> Sylvester Stallone's "Rocky Balboa" has been voted into the boxing hall of fame along with Mike Tyson and Julio Ceasar Chavez. So far, the discussion for and against an actor who has not fought at all getting into this hall of fame has been 50/50. What are your thoughts? Like it? Dislike it? Irrelevant?



Rocky Balboa is not being inducted Sylvester Stallone is for "Cinematic Achievement in Boxing". Stallone wrote all of the Rocky films and was the executive producer and host of the boxing reality series "The Contender". He was voted in for his cinematic contribution to boxing.

There are 25 other "Observers" - Print and media journalists, publishers, writers,  historians, photographers and artists in the Hall of Fame including:
Howard Cosell
Larry Merchant
Bert Sugar


----------



## lklawson (Dec 20, 2010)

Danny T said:


> Rocky Balboa is not being inducted Sylvester Stallone is for "Cinematic Achievement in Boxing". Stallone wrote all of the Rocky films and was the executive producer and host of the boxing reality series "The Contender". He was voted in for his cinematic contribution to boxing.


Good to know.  Thanks.  It does make a difference.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

